# canon MP600



## jojo44 (20 Novembre 2007)

j'ai un problème pour scanner sur mon imac avec la canon MP600; j'imprime sans problème mais le scanner ne marche pas; j'ai regardé sur le site canon mais je n'ai pas trouvé de driver récent
que dois-je faire?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2007)

Et nous, on doit faire quoi ? Deviner ta configuration ? 


En attendant que je retrouve les drivers de ma boule de crystal (ben ouai, elle ne fonctionne que sous Winchose), tu peux toujours aller faire un tour sur CanonCanada, ils ont souvent les derniers pilotes bien avant Canon Europe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

jojo44 a dit:


> j'ai un problème pour scanner sur mon imac avec la canon MP600; j'imprime sans problème mais le scanner ne marche pas; j'ai regardé sur le site canon mais je n'ai pas trouvé de driver récent
> que dois-je faire?



J'ai les mêmes problèmes. Je me fais promener par Canon qui ne renvoie de site en site ....

Impossible de savoir quoique ce soit.

Albert


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Décembre 2007)

Avez-vous (Jojo44 et Halbert) trouvé une solution ? 
J'ai le même problème depuis l'installation de Léopard


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2007)

Essayez à cette adresse.


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Décembre 2007)

Merci  

Le scanner fonctionne mais pas dans toutes ses options. Il veut bien numériser et envoyer vers une application mais pas enregistrer directement. "ne trouve pas le chemin de fichier".
Mais déjà je peux scanner sans relancer Tiger.
Merci encore


----------



## iFlighT (26 Février 2008)

Bon je vais remonter ce topic 

Mon pére a une MP600 depuis peu et impossible de faire macher le scanner. J'ai pourtant dl les dernier drivers sur le site americain de canon. Mais il me met une erreur drivers quand je veux scanner sous OSX 10.4.11


----------



## gaetan (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Utilises-tu le logiciel Canon MP Navigator EX ou passes-tu par un autre logiciel pour scanner ?


----------



## iFlighT (26 Février 2008)

le MP navigator. le logiciel se lance bien, je lance le scan et 1 fois sur 2 le message erreur drivers ou alors j'ai pas de message j'entends l'imprimante scanner mais rien ne se passe sur le mac


----------



## gaetan (27 Février 2008)

J'imagine que tu as déjà essayé mais au cas où : si tu scannes directement depuis la MP 600, c'est-à-dire tu ne lances rien sur le Mac. Tu choisis "Numériser" sur le petit écran de l'imprimante puis "Document (vitre d'expo)" et "enregistrer sur PC" et lances la numérisation comme indiqué sur le petit écran, qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## iFlighT (27 Février 2008)

Ben ca bloque et arete le scan en court de route. je precise que sur un vieu PC qui traine dans un coin, tout marche nikel


----------



## gaetan (28 Février 2008)

C'est quand même bizarre ce souci : j'ai deux amis sous 10.4.11, un sous PowerPC et l'autre sous Intel Core Duo, qui utilisent une MP 600 sans problème. Perso, j'utilise une MP610 sous 10.4.10.

Quand tu vas dans ton disque dur (pas ta petite maison mais à la racine du disque !) > bibliothèque > Image Capture > Twain Data source, as-tu le fichier Canon (ScanGear 13.4.0 pour moi)?

Dans le pire des cas, effaces les fichiers et softs Canon MP 600 et réinstalles tout via le CD fourni avec l'imprimante. Si cela ne marche pas, alors après et seulement après, fais une mise à jour via Canon.fr (mes mises à jour proviennent de là et tout fonctionne).

Au fait, quel Mac utilises-tu ? Tu utilises bien de l'usb 2.0 ? Ton câble est-il branché directement à l'ordi (pas de hub !) ?


----------



## iFlighT (29 Février 2008)

probleme, comment être sur de tout bien effacer


----------



## gaetan (29 Février 2008)

Utilises Spotlight.

Ne pas oublier :
Dans Bibliothèque > Preferences : les fichiers Canon sont dans un dossier Canon - Scangear

Dans Bibliothèque > Printer - suppression de la Canon MP600

Supprimes dans Applications > Canon Utilities

Il restera toujours quelquec chose mais là tu auras fait le plus gros.


----------



## iFlighT (4 Mars 2008)

Bon ben j'ai tout effacé tout re-installé mais rien n'y fait.

Cote impirmante elle scan bien ( au bruit en tout cas ), mais coté mac la barre de progression s'arrete a environ 20% et tout reste bloqué.


----------



## nullette (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Le scanner fonctionnnait sur ma canon mp600 mais depuis que j'ai installé time capsule, cela ne fonctionne plus. J'ai l'indication que le port USB n'est pas installé.

Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose à faire ou tout est à jeter


----------



## iFlighT (1 Avril 2009)

Bon ben 2009, et le scanner de la MP600 ne marche toujours pas


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2009)

J'ai une MP600R et ça marche nickel en USB et en Wifi.

Par contre j'ai du mettre à jour mes drivers récement.

Je suis allé sur le site français.

Tu peux donner les versions des différentes applications et drivers Canon que tu as ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2009)

iFlighT a dit:


> Bon ben 2009, et le scanner de la MP600 ne marche toujours pas


Est-ce qu'en utilisation comme photocopieuse (donc sans passer par le Mac), il fonctionne ?


----------

